

Company ignores giants, sues small fry over wishlist patent - senthil_rajasek
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080717-patent-troll-targets-small-fries-for-quick-win.html

======
rit
There's a reason they're avoiding the giants. They can knock out the little
guys who can't mount much of a defense, and then use it as a precedent to go
after bigger fish who can give them hard cold cash. Amazon would pony up the
big guns lawyers and squash these bugs - tiny startup types will roll over and
die because they can't weather it.

Of course, I can't imagine demonstrating prior art on a "Method and apparatus
for creation and maintenance of database structure." is going to be very
difficult if the patent as awarded in 2005.

------
eznet
"Method and apparatus for creation and maintenance of database structure."

Clown-shoes. I think they also hold the patent on "process and action of
making outlandishly stupid patent claims".

I think they should be sued for wasting the patent office's and court's time.

